# Vapresso Tarot sleeve??



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/12/16)

Hallo everyone. 
Is anybody selling Tarot 200w sleeves???
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Tank88 (6/12/16)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hallo everyone.
> Is anybody selling Tarot 200w sleeves???
> Thank you for reading.



Try Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park. Thats where a buddy of mine got his sleeve


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/12/16)

@Frostbite ??


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/16)

@2 Angry Wolves you need to ask this question in the "Who has stock?" Sub forum, vendors can't respond in this area.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee

Have moved the thread to "who has stock" for you @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (13/12/16)

No Joy. Anybody know where else?


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> No Joy. Anybody know where else?


I don't even think Fasttech has them, so they probably don't exist! I had a lot of trouble finding one for my KBox 200W, and almost got tempted to make one (it seems pretty easy). I can't find the link but Google should be okay!


----------

